# DAS6 Pro - What pads to use



## Danm90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Hey guys, I'm looking to place an order on one of these. I've got a 2013 Audi S4 in white, any advice on what pads etc to buy? I've been recommended the 3M polishes, anyone had any good experiences with them? 

Cheers


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Errrrrr nope.
Look at the hex logic pads and the koch chemie range. ( lack blue ) ideal for a novice to start with. Quick easy and superb results. .. check out the koch gallery for the proof of what they can do


----------



## New Novice (Feb 10, 2013)

On my white S4 - Using Das 6 Pro - I used Sonus Pads and Menzerna Polishes
Also small Shinemate Pads.

FG400 With Yellow Sonus Pad, then SF4500 With Black Sonus Pad, then PP Ultra with Black Sonus Pad.

Shinemate Yellow = Sonus Yellow - White = Sonus Black - Orange = Universal - so can be used with various grades of compound/polishes

NN


----------



## Danm90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys, i'll have a look at those tonight when I finish work 👍


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

AllenF said:


> Errrrrr nope.
> Look at the hex logic pads and the koch chemie range. ( lack blue ) ideal for a novice to start with. Quick easy and superb results. .. check out the koch gallery for the proof of what they can do


Allen likes a bit of Koch

To be fair I do too

Hard to say exactly what pads in colour, if I had your car I'd be starting with a orange hex pad try and buy the flexipads made in England nice to support the uk


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Orange is all you will need or a finish MF disc will bring it up nicely.


----------



## Danm90 (Sep 28, 2015)

Thanks for the help guys! looking forward to this mind 😎 Haha


----------



## -Ash-ST (May 15, 2013)

Hexlogic pads I would recommend. Got on really well with them with doing a full detail 
Compound polish wax etc


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

So Orange and Black Hex pads are fine? Orange to cut and black to finish?


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Using Scholl Concepts pads with mine together with their S20 black which is awesome. Black soft waffle with AG SRP. Orange and blue spider for correcting


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

You Can finish down on Orange depending on the product. Koch lack blue will finish down nice but will bling up nicely on a black for the zero cut but high stone and protection


----------

